# The Predator: Der tödliche Jäger im deutschen Trailer



## AndreLinken (11. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Predator: Der tödliche Jäger im deutschen Trailer* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Predator: Der tödliche Jäger im deutschen Trailer*


----------



## Van83 (11. Mai 2018)

Gefällt mir jetzt nicht so.. 25 Jähriger, 20 Jährige und ein 13 Jähriger in der Story.  Was für ein schöner Familienfilm für groß und klein....


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2018)

Haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker. Hatte auch immer auf eine Fortsetzung von _Predators_ mit Adrien Brody gehofft, aber das wird wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## Exar-K (11. Mai 2018)

Der Trailer geht so. Warten wir mal ab, was da noch kommt, ich bleibe aber vorerst skeptisch.

Allerdings bin ich bei dem Streifen schon längere Zeit eher vorsichtig.
Man hat ja von vielen Problemen gehört und auch das hier schmeckt mir nach wie vor nicht:



Exar-K schrieb:


> Predator damals:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chemenu (11. Mai 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Der Trailer geht so. Warten wir mal ab, was da noch kommt, ich bleibe aber vorerst skeptisch.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich bei dem Streifen schon längere Zeit eher vorsichtig.
> Man hat ja von vielen Problemen gehört und auch das hier schmeckt mir nach wie vor nicht:



Das waren halt noch echte Action Filme mit jeder Menge Muskeln, Firepower und FSK18 Freigabe.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (11. Mai 2018)

Welcher Hirni hat den wieder mal so einen dämlichen Untertitel dazu ausgedacht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das waren halt noch echte Action Filme mit jeder Menge Muskeln, Firepower und *FSK18 Freigabe*.


Ehemals FSK18.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das waren halt noch echte Action Filme mit jeder Menge Muskeln, Firepower und FSK18 Freigabe.


  Tja, mittlerweile weiß man eben, dass ein zu muskulöser Körper eher ein Nachteil ist (allein die Versorgung mit Energie, sprich: Fressen, wenn man ein paar Tage durch den Dschungel muss, aber auch die Beweglichkeit), und man kann eine heftige Feuerkraft eben auch in viel unscheinbarere Waffen einbauen, da braucht keiner mehr eine Riesenwumme und mäht trotzdem den Mammutbaum weg    und der Film war uncut sogar indiziert - vor ein paar Jahren kam er auf BD raus, und zwar uncut, wurde neu bewertet und ist nun ab 16 freigegeben. 

Aber das Kind als Beigabe erklärt das auch nicht... ^^  Allerdings hätte es ja theoretisch damals im ersten Predator durchaus auch ein Kind sein können, das die Truppe aus dem Lager mitbringt...  


Ich hab den ersten Predator btw erst vor 2 Wochen auf BD geschaut mit Kumpels - legendär der Schwanzver... äh,. Bizepsvergleich, da meinte ein Kumpel von mir schon in den 90er Jahren, dass die "Zeppse" (also die Bizepsmuskeln) einen Oscar verdient hätten


----------



## stevem (11. Mai 2018)

WTF es kommt ein neuer Predator Film ? Davon höre ich zum ersten mal.

Aber der Trailer hat mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker gehaun.


----------

